# Aquadive BS300...



## buddy13

I'm toying with the idea of getting an aquadive BS300....

I've read on the site that the movement is mounted in an antimagnetic cage and a shock protector ring. Anyone has some pics/drawings anything which shows what this is about please?

Also is the crystal screwed down or simply pressed into the case?

Any opinions/photos on how the watch wears on girly 6.75 inch wrists are appreciated ....


----------



## Eric L.

It would wear large on a 6.75" wrist - it is not so much long as it is very tall. The raised caseback makes it pretty comfortable though.

Cannot speak about the construction as I've never seen pictures of the inside or an exploded view.



buddy13 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of getting an aquadive BS300....
> 
> I've read on the site that the movement is mounted in an antimagnetic cage and a shock protector ring. Anyone has some pics/drawings anything which shows what this is about please?
> 
> Also is the crystal screwed down or simply pressed into the case?
> 
> Any opinions/photos on how the watch wears on girly 6.75 inch wrists are appreciated ....


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I have a 7 1/4 inch wrist and had a chance to try the 300 on and when I had to make a choice between the 100 and 300 the size of the 300 held me back. Now that I have the 100, which I am completely happy with, had I know how the 300 would have fit, it would be no contest, ti would have been the 300.


----------



## buddy13

Thanks for replies. What i like more on the 300 is:

- NOS blank case with exact dimensions
- Signed crown
- 2824 movement
- Shock protection
- Antimag cover

I am not worried bout weight and height, but to be honest the length from lug to lug does bother me a bit, especially with the relatively flat case ....


----------



## DEMO111

Buddy, I have a BS 300 and absolutely love everything about it. I have a 7 1/4" wrist and it fits well but if my wrist was any smaller I would have gone with the 100. IMO the 100 would look really good and have excellent wrist presence on your 6 3/4" wrist.

Here are some shots of my BS300 to help you visualize it:














































Here's a shot with the BS 300 and some others from my collection for size comparision


----------



## clouser

I also have a 6.75" wrist, and my BS100 should get here tomorrow. I'll post some wrist shots for you as soon as I can.


----------



## buddy13

Thanks a lot for your kind replies mates! A really nice tank watch. I also love the Ploprof a LOT Demo. The nice thing about the ploprof is that the lug to lug distance is not long. I have tried a few on and it fits me like a glove...

Please post more photos and impressions mates ...


----------



## clouser

My BS100 just arrived, and GOOD GOD!!! It looks fantastic! Check out the crappy wrist shot below Buddy. Like I said, I have a 6.75" wrist like you, and I'm glad I went with the 100 instead of the 300. The 300 would have been too big for my wrist. The 100 fits JUST right!


----------



## buddy13

clouser said:


> My BS100 just arrived, and GOOD GOD!!! It looks fantastic! Check out the crappy wrist shot below Buddy. Like I said, I have a 6.75" wrist like you, and I'm glad I went with the 100 instead of the 300. The 300 would have been too big for my wrist. The 100 fits JUST right!


Huge congrats and thanks for the photo mate! Really appreciate your help...

I agree with you 100%. The BS100 fits you PERFECTLY, any longer (between lugs) and it would have been to big. I do not think that flat lugs (unlike say a Seawolf...) look good when they overhang.

Big congrats again on the beauty and may you enjoy it in peak health ;-)!


----------



## skin diver

Etienne, I happen to own both and I have a 7.25" wrist. The 100 feels a bit smallish so it doesn't get the wrist time, whereas the 300 is perfect and happens to be my favorite watch in my small collection. I would agree with the others who posted here that the 300 might be a bit too large for your wrist size. That said, bigger watches are in vogue right now so you'll get away with it. The 300 is nearly a half pound so keep in mind it might be a bit top heavy so you'll have to wear it tight. If I had your wrist size I would go for the 100.

One other thing you might consider is how different the watches look in person. The shiny applied markers really dance on the 100 because of the shallower dial depth--light refracts wonderfully over the chapter ring. On the other hand the 300 looks like a more serious deep sea watch and has better wrist presence on my wrist. I'm going to try a mesh bracelet on the 100 which should make the watch look bigger compared to the Isofrane. The smaller size works better with long sleeved shirts and gloves but I don't suppose you have to worry about that in your climate.

These Aquadives are great looking watches and the quality of construction is fantastic. The customer service is the best I've received from any company (watch or otherwise) in my recent memory. Manfred and the others there genuinely get pleasure from making you happy as a customer.

Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## JonasForsberg

DEMO111 said:


> Buddy, I have a BS 300 and absolutely love everything about it. I have a 7 1/4" wrist and it fits well but if my wrist was any smaller I would have gone with the 100. IMO the 100 would look really good and have excellent wrist presence on your 6 3/4" wrist.
> 
> Here's a shot with the BS 300 and some others from my collection for size comparision
> 
> All the right pieces - You are sooo lucky (well... maby it takes a little more than just luck to buy those pieces).


----------

